# Is Nintendo Switch Lite worth it?



## cyber_freak (Oct 25, 2019)

Nintendo switch is on sale on Amazon for 16k but not sure buying it now is the right move. The games are super expensive and the handheld itself too. So what do you guys think?
Not much of a playstation or Xbox fnatic so wouldnt be interested in those.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 25, 2019)

Nintendo first party games  almost never go on sales. Plus Nintendo aren't officially in India. So no warranty. IMO Buy only if you are a fan of Nintendo Games like Zelda series, Super mario, Pokemon etc.


----------



## Alok (Nov 1, 2019)

I was thinking same before getting it. But after getting it I'm in love with it. Playing Zelda BotW , Diablo 3 and Divinity original sin 2, it's great experience. This is a must buy console imo. Handled gaming never been this awesome with so many good first party and third party games.

Note that games are costly so you cannot hoard like steam , wait for sales, and thats good things imo. Warranty is an issue but it's great value.


Here are some pics

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191101/e52d41c4a700571cb223e5886b8a2bd8.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191101/cbac29afc0cb5685665ea3981b659639.jpg


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 10, 2019)

^Have you bought nintendo switch lite? How is the experience?I am planning to buy it for FIFA as it would be best handheld portable console.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyber_freak (Dec 3, 2019)

@Alok ,Thanks for the tips. I completely agree with you. Gaming on switch lite is really amazing. I cant help getting hooked playing SMO or Pokemon. The graphics and gaming experience is unmatched. Yeah, 1st party games are pretty expensive & wish Nintendo would make its presence in India. But nonetheless the games are pretty awesome & brings back lot of memories.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2019)

Yeah. Nintendo Switch is the best portable gaming device since the PSP was continued in 2014.

There are many good AAA titles also to play. Resident Evil, Witcher 3 etc


----------

